# sip variable speed lathe



## gubby_uk (2 Apr 2012)

Hi all. I'm pretty new to wood turning. I have an SIP variable speed lathe, which I bought second hand. I have been enjoying myself making pens, small bowls etc. I had the joy of watching my lathe smash itself to bits on Sunday. The drive belt started to fray, caught on the pulleys and they flew to bits. I need all four pully halves. I went on the SIP website and they want nearly 40 quid each half! Plus a belt and postage Im looking at over 200 quid to fix it. To be honest, I can't afford that, not with family etc. Does any one have any ideas as to other makes whos insides are the same, but a bit cheaper. Or maybe a headstock wich is scrap but with useable pulleys? I'm gratefull for any ideas to get me going again.
Thanks
Gubby


----------



## CHJ (2 Apr 2012)

Try Axminster, I think the variable speed pulleys are pretty generic.


----------



## Dust Busker (2 Apr 2012)

You could also try RDG Tools - they sell step pulleys


----------



## WoodMangler (3 Apr 2012)

Dust Busker":2b867t7a said:


> You could also try RDG Tools - they sell step pulleys


You'll need to drill and tap the grub-screw holes though - they come without any method of retention.

N.B. This isn't a criticism of RDG as such, just a fact - I've used them several times, and would happily recommend them to anyone.


----------



## CHJ (3 Apr 2012)

Unless I've got completely the wrong end of the stick the OP is looking for replacement Tapered Flange variable Speed drive Pulleys not standard stepped pulleys.


----------



## Dust Busker (3 Apr 2012)

Ahhhhh!


----------



## gubby_uk (3 Apr 2012)

Hi.
That's the fellows. Damned expensive for what they are.


----------



## gus3049 (3 Apr 2012)

I second Chas's advice to go to Axminster. Had the same problem and got a pair from Axminster for £21.


----------



## Harlequin (3 Apr 2012)

Best to ditch the lathe IMO
those pulleys are made of zinc I think - not straight forward to fit either , easily shattered with a light blow from a rubber mallet
you can buy a used lathe for that money (the same or similar quality lathe)


----------



## gus3049 (3 Apr 2012)

Harlequin":17k1ndae said:


> Best to ditch the lathe IMO
> those pulleys are made of zinc I think - not straight forward to fit either , easily shattered with a light blow from a rubber mallet
> you can buy a used lathe for that money (the same or similar quality lathe)



Can't agree. Ditching the lathe is well over the top. Axminster, as I said, will do two sets for the price of one from Sip and with care, the pulleys are quite easy to change. The old ones are broken so it doesn't matter how they come off. Provided the new ones are greased properly, they will slide on quite easily. Just make sure the spring on the motor shaft is compressed when fitting so you don't have to apply too much pressure to the pulleys. Make sure you take the shaft key on the motor out and clean it before you put it all back together.


----------



## Cowboy _Builder (4 Apr 2012)

gubby_uk":2jtb5ci2 said:


> Hi all. I'm pretty new to wood turning. I have an SIP variable speed lathe, which I bought second hand. I have been enjoying myself making pens, small bowls etc. I had the joy of watching my lathe smash itself to bits on Sunday. The drive belt started to fray, caught on the pulleys and they flew to bits. I need all four pully halves. I went on the SIP website and they want nearly 40 quid each half! Plus a belt and postage Im looking at over 200 quid to fix it. To be honest, I can't afford that, not with family etc. Does any one have any ideas as to other makes whos insides are the same, but a bit cheaper. Or maybe a headstock wich is scrap but with useable pulleys? I'm gratefull for any ideas to get me going again.
> Thanks
> Gubby


I've just ordered a set of these pulleys for my CCL Perform Lathe from Axminster ,cost £14.95 inc Vat for the headstock set, and it's come to the grand total of less than £20 delivered to Nottingham ,should be here Saturday said the nice man .


----------



## gubby_uk (4 Apr 2012)

Cheers everybody. I'll give axminster a tinkle, it sounds like the best bet.


----------



## gubby_uk (7 Apr 2012)

Hi all,
Just ordered the pulleys from Axminster. Pretty much the same machine, £200 from SIP, £36.19 inc. post from Axminster, and a very helpful lot they are too. I couldn't fault them for service. Thanks for all your help, especially Cowboy _Builder for the measurements.
Cheers
Gubby


----------



## Len (7 May 2012)

Hello, I have a similar problem with an SIP lathe, can some one explain how to remove the pulley on the head stock? I have removed the surclip and grub screws but can't shift the pulley, should the spring loaded casting inboard of the pulley come with it? If that is the case I presume that the grub screw with a lock nut has to be removed. I hope that this makes sense. Thanks.


----------



## CHJ (7 May 2012)

Len":457leata said:


> Hello, I have a similar problem with an SIP lathe, can some one explain how to remove the pulley on the head stock? I have removed the surclip and grub screws but can't shift the pulley, should the spring loaded casting inboard of the pulley come with it? If that is the case I presume that the grub screw with a lock nut has to be removed. I hope that this makes sense. Thanks.



Drop an e-mail to Pete, User Name:-- Bodrighy in case he does not spot your post.

I know he has stripped one of those headstocks down in the past to repair linkage.


----------



## Tony Spear (8 May 2012)

CHJ":2may2xip said:


> Len":2may2xip said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, I have a similar problem with an SIP lathe, can some one explain how to remove the pulley on the head stock? I have removed the surclip and grub screws but can't shift the pulley, should the spring loaded casting inboard of the pulley come with it? If that is the case I presume that the grub screw with a lock nut has to be removed. I hope that this makes sense. Thanks.
> ...



Len, if Pete does give you instructions, can you drop me a copy, in case I need to do the same to my SIP lathe in the future.

Thanks.


----------



## Len (8 May 2012)

I certainly will. Incidentally I have made a bit progress having spoken to a neighbour who is an ex engineer I have heated the ali. pulley and managed to get them off, but I'm still interested how it all goes back. Thank you for your promt help. Len


----------



## gubby_uk (8 May 2012)

Hi there,
I did mine recently. Thanks to the help from these guys for sorting the parts. I'm more than happy to email any answers or pictures if they will help.
Cheers
Gubby


----------



## Len (10 May 2012)

Followed the advice on the forum and got replacement pulley from Axminster for less than £20, arrived today and fitted and running in under an hour. Don't know what I was worrying about. I am glad I found this forum itd very interesting. Len


----------

